# Help! Stucco Damaged with Pressure Washer! What to do?



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Consider hitting the walls with a X crew bonding agent (lowes and HD both carry same in gallon jugs, just brush on) and then mixing up quickcrete stucco finish coat (also lowes and HD) and just growling on a thin layer. Ron


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If it was me....I'd call a stucco guy....have them water blast (similar to sand blasting) the whole thing. This will basically remove part of the top layer. 

They will then skim coat the whole thing with a color coat of stucco of the color you want.

This is really the best way to go. No paint. Colored stucco won't need any 'maint' for years. Lasts a lot longer than paint. If you save some of the color tent, then you can patch any spots at a later date.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

D Dwag is spot on.

I wish you had a video of this azz hat pressure washing. I can't believe he left your home in that condition.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

ront02769 said:


> Consider hitting the walls with a X crew bonding agent (lowes and HD both carry same in gallon jugs, just brush on) and then mixing up quickcrete stucco finish coat (also lowes and HD) and just growling on a thin layer. Ron


Thanks iPad spell corrector! "X crew" should have actually said "concrete" bonding agent!


----------

